# Miracle Grow



## Scuba (Aug 12, 2020)

I started my 1st grow a little over 2 weeks ago.  I have read conflicting reports on using Miracle Grow soil as the medium, but it is what i used.  The more i read i find twice as many article against MG as for its use.  What adverse effects should i expect as a result?  Will flushing work or will the 6 months slow release fertilizer not flush as a result?  Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 12, 2020)

Enjoy your grow and a lot of people started with MG, you will need to keep an eye on things as the nutrition ratios are not as ideal as something developed specifically for cannabis needs


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2020)

I have used in many times. Just make sure you add something like FF ferts for Flowering or something with Bloom booster fertilizers. It needs more for flowering then MG can give. Plus you have to remember that you are fertilizing every time you water. Also keep an eye out for Magnesium Deficiency.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 12, 2020)

That's what they make Epsom's salts for!


----------



## Calyx (Aug 12, 2020)

Scuba said:


> I started my 1st grow a little over 2 weeks ago.  I have read conflicting reports on using Miracle Grow soil as the medium, but it is what i used.  The more i read i find twice as many article against MG as for its use.  What adverse effects should i expect as a result?  Will flushing work or will the 6 months slow release fertilizer not flush as a result?  Thanks for your assistance.


I totally understand using MG starting however I advise not to bother and just use a basic 2part & booster, at least indoors. 
20 - 20 - 20 is a little much for most strains.


----------



## Scuba (Aug 20, 2020)

Here are my babies at the 21 day mark.  Just increased the lights to full power.  2 plants are Northern Lights and 2 are Girl Scout Cookies, both auto.  Temperature in tent is reaching 84 degrees during warmest part of the day.  Debating updating to 6 inch exhaust vs current 4 inch.


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2020)

This is a place to learn with some pretty knowledgeable people.  The key is a health plant until harvest


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 20, 2020)

The one time I tried a Miracle-Gro fert it came with unrecognizable mystery bugs.  I doubt that I wout recommend it if growing indoors.


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 25, 2020)

Scuba said:


> I started my 1st grow a little over 2 weeks ago.  I have read conflicting reports on using Miracle Grow soil as the medium, but it is what i used.  The more i read i find twice as many article against MG as for its use.  What adverse effects should i expect as a result?  Will flushing work or will the 6 months slow release fertilizer not flush as a result?  Thanks for your assistance.


All good, i use Fox Farm Ocean Forest in my tent grow, and have had very good luck.


----------



## toxdetective (Aug 27, 2020)

When we ran a Miracle Grow through a Toxdetective we received a Positive result for Pesticides  ( Most likely either organophosphate or Carbonates, heavy metals ) Since Cannabis is used for phytoremediation your plants may be sucking up any undesirable chemicals in the soil they are grown in.


----------



## Scuba (Sep 15, 2020)

I think I'm getting close.  First time looking at trichomes, do this look clear or milky? 

Thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2020)

Scuba said:


> I think I'm getting close.  First time looking at trichomes, do this look clear or milky?
> 
> Thanks


You should have one of these in your grow kit




It will let you look into the Trichs and then you will know
clear-not ready
cloudy-ready but will be speedy (better to have some amber)
then Amber 30% or more  Couchlock
Look at the thrics on the buds to make sure you see the correct areas not the leaves.
I would let yours go 2 weeks (maybe longer) and see how they look but I like Amber


----------



## Scuba (Sep 15, 2020)

This is what i have.  That picture was my first use of microscope.  Monday 9/21 will be 8 weeks (auto flower).  

Thanks for the advice


----------



## JamsWeller (Oct 15, 2020)

Hey i thought 10-12 hrs of darkness is help to grow faster.


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2020)

In veg I run my light 24 hrs a day. I have ran for 18 as well.  But I run 12/12 in flower.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> In veg I run my light 24 hrs a day. I have ran for 18 as well.  But I run 12/12 in flower.


I do 18/6 unless its an auto, and in flower 12-12. now I am trying the 13-11 (11hrs on)


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2020)

I have never tried 13/11.  What are you expecting the end result to be Roster?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> I have never tried 13/11.  What are you expecting the end result to be Roster?


Not quite sure but I have seen more and more people cut down to less than 12 hrs on towards the end, figured I would try it
@WeedHopper inspired me again


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2020)

I think he means 11 on 13 off. I have actually used 10 on and 14 off in the last 4 weeks of flowering and it seemed to get better results.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 15, 2020)

I had a black Vietnamese that wouldn't flower unless you cut the light back to 8. Took way too long to veg. Great smoke if you don't mind the wait, but it's just not worth the electricity, especially when there's other flavors out there that kick just as hard in less than half the time.


----------



## Ganesa_9 (Oct 15, 2020)

Scuba said:


> This is what i have.  That picture was my first use of microscope.  Monday 9/21 will be 8 weeks (auto flower).
> 
> Thanks for the advice





Scuba said:


> This is what i have.  That picture was my first use of microscope.  Monday 9/21 will be 8 weeks (auto flower).
> 
> Thanks for the advice


When you use that microscope, are you just holding it up to the bud, or do you remove the bud and use the scope in a stationery position?


----------



## Scuba (Jan 23, 2021)

Greeting All!  Just finished my second grow which was much more successful than the first. I used Fox Farm soil this time vs Miracle Grow the first time.  My question for my upcoming 3rd grow is can the Fox Farm soil be used again?  If so, will nutes be needed for the first few weeks, didnt feed nutes until week 4 with the Fox Farm, not sure if that makes sense using soils for 2nd time?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 23, 2021)

I use Sunshine Mix #4, which has no nutes in it. I have reused it and did not notice any adverse affects.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2021)

Ive used MG and it seems to work pretty good for Vegging but no very good for Flower even adding nutes.
I just bought a bag of Fox Farms Ocean Forest for the 1st time. Waiting on my seedlings to get big enough to handle it. Have them in Coco right now and will transplant the whole thing into the FF soil. The seedling containers are the biodegradable ones so it will help protect the roots from the soil being to hot as the container degrades. Im also using the Fox Farm line of Ferts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Ive used MG and it seems to work pretty good for Vegging but no very good for Flower even adding nutes.
> I just bought a bag of Fox Farms Ocean Forest for the 1st time. Waiting on my seedlings to get big enough to handle it. Have them in Coco right now and will transplant the whole thing into the FF soil. The seedling containers are the biodegradable ones so it will help protect the roots from the soil being to hot as the container degrades. Im also using the Fox Farm line of Ferts.


Hops you planning to add 1/3 pearlite?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2021)

Yep,,i bought a big bag of perlite cause i use it in all my veggies too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,i bought a big bag of perlite cause i use it in all my veggies too.


I love the white fluff


----------



## The celts are here (Jan 29, 2021)

Tried it once plants were covered in thrips after using it,binned the soil and the plants 
I would never use the shit soil again,you can buy black gold soil for around the same price as MG


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2021)

Used it many times with my veggies and no problems with bugs. Have used it in vegg with my weed and no problem with bugs. But i agree their are definitely better choices for gowning weed.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jan 29, 2021)

love this thread  you guys  know your stuff i'm a seed and mg guy myself


----------

